# Favorite Science Fiction/Fantasy TV Series(s)



## mac1 (Nov 29, 2002)

Sci-Fi/Fantasy Shows I Love :-

Star Trek (especially DS9)
V (Miniseries and Final Battle)
The X-Files
Lexx
Futurama
Quantum Leap
Red Dwarf
Buffy
Sliders


----------



## nemesis (Nov 30, 2002)

Used to always watch Treks in the hope of something happening. Most of the time was disappointed. 

Next Generation had moments of glory. But the spin-offs fell further and further into soap-opera with space as romanticised token scenery Which missed the plot of having sci-fi.

More recent fantasy/sci-fis are just as bad with their hideous American forumulated set-up. The BBC makes everything luvvy-theatrical. Anyone see how bad they rendered Gaimans Neverwhere? Same sillyness as with the later Doctor Whos.

X-Files and Red Dwarf both suffered from being two series too long. As did Babylon 5.

Does anyone remember Robin of Sherwood?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 2, 2002)

Ahhh..."Robin of Sherwood"! The first series came out on DVD a while back, and I was really close to buying it [research - honest!].

But, alas, the funds ran dry and it's too late to tell Santa.


----------



## nemesis (Dec 10, 2002)

Was a free disc of the first episode of RoS on a DVD mag a while back. Watched it and although a bit dated it at least lacks the horrible forumlations of the recent US market.


----------



## Archangel Scream (Dec 11, 2002)

Forumlations? I've never heard of foumlations!!   Is that anything to do with messageboards?


----------



## nemesis (Dec 22, 2002)

You did not even spell my typo right. Still neither did I.


----------



## mac1 (Dec 23, 2002)

I never saw Robin Of Sherwood, was it any good?

I was looking at it on DVD in my local Video store and it looked pretty cheesy - which is not necessarily a bad thing. Lexx is pretty cheesy, but undeniably great, and thoroughly original.

I have just recently got Sky and I am loving some of the themed days some channels have. Today was A-Team day on UK Living 2, with about 6 or 7 back to back episodes. Hey Sukkas, I pity the fool. Next Sunday is New Adventures Of Superman day if anyones interested - I used to love that show.


----------



## Eldanuumea (Dec 28, 2002)

I adore Robin of Sherwood....watched it when it was a series on Showtime years back.
My dauighter bought me a boxed set of the first two seasons, but it is unfortunately unplayable because it is in PAL format. But I love to look at the pretty pics of Robin and Heane on the box cover!

I love Farscape, and was devastated to find it being cancelled out from under me after I had just discovered it!

I love StarTrek TOS reruns and Enterprise.....I am an Archer afficianado!


----------



## nemesis (Dec 28, 2002)

You could always try looking for a crack for your player.

http://www.cdrom-guide.com/cgi/Ultimate.cgi/

May be a good place to ask. Or try searching Google. Most players can be hacked with a simple digit string.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 29, 2002)

I asked about "cracking" to the sales assistant before purchasing my own player. He suggested typing in the name and make number on a search engine, so I did so on Google and got two cracks: one to play VCDs, and the other to play all regions.

Apparently, it's just an issue of activating pre-installed software. Everything worked fine after I adding to codes.

However...my 1 year old daughter, Skye, absolutely _loves_ the DVD player. You should see her giggle and dance when I switch it on! (we like watching film trailers together, along with Hannah, who's nearly 4). Trouble is, Skye now tries to turn the DVD player on herself whenever we're not looking. She's now somehow managed to disable half of the display!  :-


----------



## mac1 (Mar 8, 2003)

SAVE FUTURAMA

They are cancelling Futurama.

Dont let this travesty occur.

Fight to save Futurama. Or Bite my shiny metal ass.

Put your name on this petition.

http://www.petitiononline.com/futufu/petition.html

Go on, do it, or you will all burn for eternal damnation in robot hell!!


----------



## mac1 (Mar 23, 2003)

I ordered DS9 series one on DVD from Amazon.co.uk, it is due to arrive in the next 1-2 days. They are releasing all 7 series this year, between 25 of March, and 22 of December. At £62.49 a series thats almost £450 in just 9 months to get them all. I think its probably worth it though. Even if the first 3 series weren't as good as the later ones. It will make a nice collection.






Also, is anyone else collecting the Red Dwarf series on DVD? I'm glad they released them in their original format, I didn't much care for the recently remastered versions of the early series. The low-budget look of the early episodes worked far better than the poorly done CGI effects in the remasters. If any of you don't know, they have currently released seasons one and two at about £15 each from amazon.co.uk. Well worth a purchase, unfortunately they suffer from the opposite problem to DS9. Whereas the DS9 series are to be released roughly every 5 weeks, far to frequently to fork out sixty quid, it seems that Red Dwarf fans will have to wait 13 weeks for a series costing only fifteen quid.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm still waiting for "Babylonn 5" series 3 to be released. The episode where the earth forces launched an attack on the station was one of the highlights of TV sci-fi, not just Babylon 5. Even my dad liked it, which is saying something.


----------



## mac1 (Mar 27, 2003)

I could never really get into Babylon 5.
That was years ago however, I might be tempted to give it another chance, when I run out of stuff to watch, but that wont be for a while. I think the main problem I had with it was simply a case of never having seen enough episodes, and hence not relating enough with the characters. I think I have some vague memories of being quite put off by some awful looking CGI too, but I may be wrong. I am a little less harsh on TV shows today, so I might find I'd like it now, I mean I really enjoy Lexx now, and that looks appalling at times!  ;D


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 27, 2003)

Yes, that's the problem with long plot lines - you need to follw the characters to follow the story, and you need to follow the story to follow the character. It took me a few watches, but after then I managed to track down all but the first series on video that a friend had recorded.

I guess I'd always recommend starting from the beginning of season 2 and follow through. Season three I guess would have little meaning without the sense of building climax that is pushed into it from season 2.

But...at the end of the day, everyone has different tastes.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 11, 2017)

Babylon 5


----------



## HanaBi (Oct 11, 2017)

Decades ago it was always going to be Dr Who, Star Trek, Next Gen, Red Dwarf, Space 1999 and Blake 7 (for the giggles). I also enjoyed the BBC's Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (both radio and TV versions); oh and Lexx, of course.

However, over the last couple of years I have rewatched nearly all of these and not many stand the test of time - they all had peeks and troughs, except Hitchhiker's, which only lasted one season I think. 

But these days I am hugely attracted to Farscape, primarily because it's just so "far out" there, in every sense of the word; just as Lexx was way back in the 90s.

Am also trying (and not for the first time), to get into "DS9" and "Babylon 5" - but it's a big ask, and I rarely get past the first season for each.


----------



## Bugg (Oct 11, 2017)

HanaBi said:


> "Babylon 5" - but it's a big ask, and I rarely get past the first season



Aw, but that's when it starts to get _really _good 

For me, apart from Babylon 5, it's Farscape, Star Trek TOS, and Fringe.  I can (and do) still quite happily watch all of those.  Others I loved at the time but can't watch these days would be TNG, The X-Files, Buffy.


----------



## Vladd67 (Oct 11, 2017)

Babylon 5 is worth the effort, series 1 is a little weak compared to later ones. I enjoyed Fringe but I just can't bring myself to watch the last series.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 15, 2021)

Babylon 5 is my all time favorite science fiction series.

The Prisoner probably comes in at number 2.

I enjoyed the original Star Trek but didn't see it when it first aired.

I used to love Time Tunnel, Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea and Lost In Space when I was a kid but I have no desire to view any of them again.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 15, 2021)

Good going, Asp. We normally have to rely on Baylor to revive old threads so I'm sure, after all these years, he wouldn't mind you giving a hand. 
Hmm, my favorite. Most of the ones mentioned would be on my list, and in my personal library, but I've always retained a soft spot for Star Trek TOS. I grew up with the show, after all. I'm going to quit while I'm ahead and not mention all the great SF I've seen over the years. Okay then. When are we going to get another show as brilliantly done as BSG? Waiting. Waiting.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 15, 2021)

B5 was my favourite, too. Farscape is a close second. 

I was brought up on Space 1999 and have fond memories of the show. Same with the original series of Battlestar Galactica.

Rushing home from school to watch Monkey on a Friday is also a fond memory. I adored the Adventure Game.

I remember really enjoying The Invaders. I have fond memories of watching it with my dad during holidays.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 15, 2021)

* Battlestar Galactica   *The New series 
*Farscape 
Stargate  SG1 
StarGate Atlantis 
The Wild Wild West*   which , Is essentially a steam punk science fiction western .
*The X Files 
Hercules 
Xena 
The Outpost*   is fun to watch 
*Buffy 
Angel 
The Avengers
The Outer Limits  Both versions 
Dr Who 
*


----------



## JimC (Aug 15, 2021)

My two favorites are TSCC and Firefly.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Aug 15, 2021)

My top favorites would be Farscape and Firefly. And, more recent, The Expanse, though not because of the stellar acting..
I remember in the old days enjoying Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea, TOS, The Avengers, The Prisoner and Space 1999. Oh, and Blake's 7, of course.
Never really liked BSG, old or new. Boring, plus the Cyclons irritated me.
I watched Dr. Who intermittently.
Stargate SG1 had some decent episodes every now and then.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Aug 17, 2021)

Twilight Zone (1959)
The Good Place
Firefly
Gotham
Star Trek TOS
The Umbrella Academy
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Sliders
Roswell
Over the Garden Wall


----------



## Timebender (Aug 17, 2021)

Doctor Who
The Twilight Zone
Galavant
Gotham
Mystery Science Theater 3000
Arrow
Over the Garden Wall
Once Upon a Time
Supernatural
The Flash


----------



## J-Sun (Aug 17, 2021)

(All already mentioned except the asterisked ones, as far as I know.)

SF:
Farscape
Firefly
Person of Interest*
Space: Above and Beyond*
Star Trek: TOS/TNG/DS9
Stargate: Atlantis*
X-Files (early seasons)

F:
American Gothic*
Buffy, the Vampire Slayer
iZombie* (early seasons)

Bonus:
On the one hand, practically all cartoons are essentially SF/F (and going by that, the old Warner Bros. cartoons are the best of all cartoons and near the top of all SF/F shows). On the other hand, I have a hard time thinking of cartoons as SF (even TV SF). Still, I'd echo the mentions of _Futurama_.


----------



## J-Sun (Aug 17, 2021)

Oops. Buffy should have said "early seasons," too, but I tend to repress even the existence of season 6 (and 7) except for "Once More w/Feeling" and "Tabula Rasa."


----------



## Rodders (Aug 18, 2021)

I don't know why, but i read this thread as old SF TV.

Of the recent SF offerings, Killjoys and Dark Matter were pretty great and i'd love to see a reworking of Space: Above and Beyond.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 19, 2021)

Elckerlyc said:


> My top favorites would be Farscape and Firefly. And, more recent, The Expanse, though not because of the stellar acting..
> I remember in the old days enjoying Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea, TOS, The Avengers, The Prisoner and Space 1999. Oh, and Blake's 7, of course.
> Never really liked BSG, old or new. Boring, plus the Cyclons irritated me.
> I watched Dr. Who intermittently.
> Stargate SG1 had some decent episodes every now and then.



*Stargate SGI * gave us such great and unforgettable episodes as *Wormhole Extreme  .*


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 19, 2021)

Rodders said:


> I don't know why, but i read this thread as old SF TV.
> 
> Of the recent SF offerings, Killjoys and Dark Matter were pretty great and i'd love to see a reworking of Space: Above and Beyond.



Id love to see *Space Above and Beyond * rebooted.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 20, 2021)

*Space Above and Beyond* was treated criminally but we are talking about Fox here.

Star Trek: TOS, TNG, DS9
Blake's 7
Space: 1999
X-Files
Millennium
Seaquest: DSV
Dark Angel
Red Dwarf
Quantum Leap
Space Above and Beyond


----------



## New (Jan 6, 2022)

Supernatural
Expanse
Loki
X-Files


----------

